# Plz Some Admin Change The Size Alowed



## Inu268 (Jan 22, 2003)

80x140 is to small...change to 90 or 85 instead of 80...my avatar looks bad....


----------



## D2_ (Jan 22, 2003)

Wrong forum.


----------



## dice (Jan 22, 2003)

try 83.5 then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 J/K Have you tried 81,82,83 or 84 yet ???


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 22, 2003)

80 is the max size...


----------



## dice (Jan 22, 2003)

Oh I didn't notice that.


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 22, 2003)

hey some admin change that plz...i use a 85x82 avatar in my board and that don't prejudice the forum...


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 22, 2003)

Mine is 100x97, even though it SAYS 80x80 is the max size, I just put in the proper dimensions and voila.

Try it out.  Perhaps that's a holdover from an earlier version of the forum. (no, it wasn't part of the ranking system, either. Mine's been this size since I switched to it from the jiggin' Black Mage, back around november 8 or so.  I've seen several long avatars -- dumbsioux is the first that comes to mind).

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 23, 2003)

every time i try to set for 85x82
it comes back to 80x82 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the max size is 80x140 not 80x80....


----------



## torN (Jan 27, 2003)

Yea, can't an admin extend the size? I mean I got some good avs but they wont go in because of the dimentions


----------



## neocat (Jan 27, 2003)

OK, imagine you have an avatar that is 100x100... if you put in dimensions 80x80, it will bw resized


----------



## torN (Jan 27, 2003)

Yea, my avatar is 160X64 it aint that big I wish I could use it though


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 27, 2003)

I agree. 80 pixels is a bit crap!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 27, 2003)

And yet for some reason, mine still works as 100x97... the size still says 80x140. It's not a factor of postcount, is it?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## torN (Jan 27, 2003)

I mean it aint that big. Surely a linkage with changing the size


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 27, 2003)

NICE. I take it you're making a sig to match?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## jEEb (Jan 27, 2003)

im likin his arms dude!


----------



## torN (Jan 28, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jan 28 2003 said:


> NICE. I take it you're making a sig to match?
> 
> -Tempest out.-


Nah Tempest. Tis for another forum since I wont be able to use it here


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 28, 2003)

Would that forum be taggerz?
The avatar seems to be similar in their style (Mini-sigs)


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 28, 2003)

yeah 160x64  looks good...i maked one to:




my forst animation!


----------



## Siber (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah I would love to have a bigger dimension 4 avatars because I made one but it dose not look right when its small.


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 22, 2003)

80x140 is to small...change to 90 or 85 instead of 80...my avatar looks bad....


----------



## demu (Jan 29, 2003)

You do forget that there are peeps with 56k modem, plus...I do like to read more than look at pics all day...

And no, don't say you can turn them off in your cp....

64x64 or 80x80 is most boards max....


----------



## Dark_Firetime (Jan 31, 2003)

mine is 64 by 64 and im happy to have this size !


----------



## neocat (Jan 31, 2003)

QUOTE(demu @ Jan 29 2003 said:


> You do forget that there are peeps with 56k modem, plus...I do like to read more than look at pics all day...
> 
> And no, don't say you can turn them off in your cp....


Why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If you dont like the big sigs or have a slow connection thats precisely what you should do


----------



## SeverGen (Jan 31, 2003)

Nah the avs are fine just the way they are.


----------



## Siber (Feb 1, 2003)

I think they should stay the same because then their will be so much abuse on size. Then everyone else will want them to become larger.


----------



## spidey007 (Feb 1, 2003)

they that would be kinda unfair to the rest plus i think they are good as they are i like the size it gives u enough room


----------



## demu (Feb 1, 2003)

QUOTE(coolcat @ Jan 31 2003 said:


> QUOTE(demu @ Jan 29 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > You do forget that there are peeps with 56k modem, plus...I do like to read more than look at pics all day...
> ...


No no I'm complaining about speed, but with all those images in sigs wher's the place for text?


----------



## Blue_GoD (Feb 16, 2003)

demu is right... bigger images = bigger time loading, but they worth it


----------



## koentje3 (Feb 24, 2003)

I dont get the point of this topic.. :S


----------

